# Fast Track Airport Arrival Service



## gino

This is a service offered by Aspen Suites, one of the hotels in the Sukhumvit area. Has anybody had any experience with a similar service? 

*Fast Track Immigration Service - Arrival	*

On Arrival, you will be met by a uniformed female agent and male porter outside the door of your plane who will be holding a signboard with your name and escorted through an Exclusive VIP fast track immigration WITHOUT ANY DELAYS. After baggage claim, bags will be delivered to limo or taxi. If you need a Visa on Arrival, we can facilitate the procedure or if your bag is lost, we will help you in the process of recovering it. It is available an extra charge of THB 1600 nett per person/trip. 
THB 1600.00

Having had an unfortunate experience with a couple of greedy customs agents who extorted a THB 4,000 bribe to allow me to bring my photo gear into the country, THB 1,600 seems like a pretty good deal -- if it avoids a bribe. On the other hand, it could attract more attention and increase the likelihood of extortion.

I'm also wondering what uniform the female wears and if we can make requests.


----------



## Acid_Crow

That sounds like a really good deal. Some airlines have this service for first class passengers. But for a 1600 baht fee, it's affordable.

My experience is, that when a thai is involved, especially a uniformed one, people won't try to cheat you.

Whenever I'm buying something expensive, like a car, motorbike or even gold, I'll ask my brother-in-law to come with me, wearing his police uniform. Always gets me a fair price.


----------



## Guest

ginocox said:


> This is a service offered by Aspen Suites, one of the hotels in the Sukhumvit area. Has anybody had any experience with a similar service?
> 
> *Fast Track Immigration Service - Arrival	*
> 
> On Arrival, you will be met by a uniformed female agent and male porter outside the door of your plane who will be holding a signboard with your name and escorted through an Exclusive VIP fast track immigration WITHOUT ANY DELAYS. After baggage claim, bags will be delivered to limo or taxi. If you need a Visa on Arrival, we can facilitate the procedure or if your bag is lost, we will help you in the process of recovering it. It is available an extra charge of THB 1600 nett per person/trip.
> THB 1600.00
> 
> Having had an unfortunate experience with a couple of greedy customs agents who extorted a THB 4,000 bribe to allow me to bring my photo gear into the country, THB 1,600 seems like a pretty good deal -- if it avoids a bribe. On the other hand, it could attract more attention and increase the likelihood of extortion.
> 
> I'm also wondering what uniform the female wears and if we can make requests.


I have reservations about this kind of thing. Firstly you are drawing attention to yourself in a _'my baggage is important'_ kind of way. Secondly there have been reports of organised crime at Bangkok (go nowhere near the duty free areas), and I wouldn't put it past anyone, working for a hotel or not, to see this job as an opportunity to make a few extra baht. I would bet that those in baggage handling that are less than honest would be delighted to have an advance tip-off about which bags to look out for. Lastly the 1600 baht "net" sound ominous. What's the gross figure? They'll lead you straight to an 800 baht limo of course, not to the 300 baht taxi. Then there's the tip.


----------



## gino

Although they offer various services _à la carte_, one assumes they expect you to also use their pick-up service. I am a little puzzled by their prices here, though. They charge THB 1,200 for a car and THB 1,600 for a van. Perhaps it’s a per trip charge, not per person. Here in the States, _van_ suggests a ride shared with other travelers who may have different destinations or pick-up points. 

I agree, it does tend to undermine the impecunious backpacker image I prefer to project to the customs officials on my arrival. But I’m not sure I see how this presents much of an enhanced opportunity to rob my baggage, unless they arrive on an earlier connecting flight, which has happened. I would need to be at the turnstile to identify the bags to the porter and would still need to accompany them through customs. 

The only mention I find in the reviews concerned a family that had some trouble meeting the driver, but they didn’t use this service.


----------



## Guest

At Bangkok there is the infamous limo rip-off. It's usually around 800 baht a car, but if they're charging 1,200 then the hotel is creaming an extra 400/500 baht off the top.

The standard cost for a perfectly adequate taxi into Sukhomvit, from the official rank, is around 300 baht.

The odds on the hotel having more than you to collect from that flight are very slim. It's not impossible that someone could turn up with outsized luggage that requires a van rather than a taxi. 

As for the extra opportunity to get at your bags, that applies if your name is on the outside of the bag(s) anywhere. Your flight and arrival time are known in advance of course.


----------



## jjk

ginocox said:


> Having had an unfortunate experience with a couple of greedy customs agents who extorted a THB 4,000 bribe to allow me to bring my photo gear into the country, THB 1,600 seems like a pretty good deal -- if it avoids a bribe.


Hi,

A bit off topic, but can you tell me a bit more about this? What was the reason they wouldn't allow you to enter with your equipment? We are moving to Thailand next month and I will handcary my camera and lenses as well.

Thanks in advance,

JJK


----------



## gino

*My Jinxed Printer*

I bought an all-in-one printer/copier/scanner in the Philippines. This eighty-dollar printer would eventually cost me about seven hundred dollars, so it is entirely possible the printer was somehow jinxed or cursed with black magic or something. Except for the curse, it was a nice little printer that performed flawlessly until it was stolen. But that’s another story. 

Had I been prescient, I would have taken a chainsaw and other implements of destruction to the printer and put a video of its destruction on YouTube. But not wanting to replace a perfectly good printer in Thailand, I put it back in its original carton and took it with me. 

It was the printer carton that attracted the attention of the customs agent. He pointed to it and asked if I had a receipt for its purchase. While I dug through my computer case, looking for a receipt, he took an interest in my other equipment cases and asked me to open them. 

I had my MacBook Pro in one case; a DSLR in a holster case; a camcorder in a small case; a couple of monolights, a telephoto lens and some other gear in a padded case; and light stands and umbrellas in a 46” triangular case strapped together with a soft case for a lightweight professional video tripod. Plus my suitcase. 

He asked what the gear was worth. Not thinking (which I do a lot), I replied, five or six thousand. He dragged me off to their office and produced a schedule that was the least official-looking document I had ever seen. No royal seal or anything, just two columns of numbers in a large font better suited to an ad for used cars. The value of my equipment equated to a duty of something like eight- or ten-thousand baht. He suggested I would earn it back with my photography. I insisted I was a tourist and only shot pictures for my own enjoyment. 

I shook my head and said what he wanted was too much, that I had over-estimated the value of my equipment. I pointed to the line for THB 4,000 and said that was more like it. He exchanged nods with his supervisor and agreed. Fortunately, I had baht, as I can’t imagine he would have offered a very favorable exchange rate. 

It was the manufacturer’s carton that caught his attention, but the lighting gear really got him salivating. I recommend using cases that don’t obviously look like cases for photo gear and avoid bright colors. Carry baht. You might consider dummying up an invoice for used equipment, although I doubt it would help if you carry as much equipment as I.


----------



## Guest

I bought a nice little digital camera in the Gulf once, while I was waiting for my connection flight. Not taking any chances, I binned all the packaging, took a couple of pics of the duty free and in the air on the final leg to Bkk, and concealed the purchase ticket in the depths of my wallet. I also had my Nikon D2X, several lenses including a Nikkor 70-200 zoom with VR and teleconverter and a Nikkor 17-55 both of which cost a small fortune, two laptops (one in my backpack with the camera gear, one in the hold luggage), a camcorder, and a Sony Cybershot. 2 Nikon flash units. No problems yet, touch wood. I reckon your light stands/umbrellas/tripods may have been your undoing.

I also deliberately cram the same backpack with wiring, chargers, external drives, and other connections, all put in haphazardly to give the appearance of being a total mess. (I have no difficulty whatsoever packing in this manner). My stuff couldn't look more second-hand and amateurish (what pro would look after his gear in such a manner) as a result.


----------



## jjk

Last time I returned to CH from HK I purchased a new mobile for the mrs as well as a very nice digicam. I placed them in the original packing in the middel of my large suitcase covered by some pants.

I also purchsed 2 large toys for my girls, but they did not fit my suitcase. When I went with the luggage trolley through customs they stopped me pointing to the 2 gift bags. I showed them, since I knew they were not that expensive. However, he wanted to check the suitaces as well. I managed to move all items in the middle to the right, so he could check the left side and vice versa so he could check the other side. He did not check the middle.......Pfffffff.

I am also planning to bring my rotation 360 backpack full with DSLR and lenses, but it looks like an ordinary bag. My tripod will go into the container and will arrive later. My 150-400mm zoom lens will go in the suitcase, since it is too large anyway. I will bring the receipts as well just in case and just keep my fingers crossed.

Regards and a good weekend,

JJK


----------



## gino

*Okay, now I'm jealous.*

You guys are giving me an inferiority complex talking about all your toys. A Nikon D2X? You are full of surprises, FB. 

I bought a Tamrac 5375 backpack, designed for five lenses, which is two more than I own, but it was too small. Part of the problem is that it is shallow, so some lenses have to lie on their side rather than on end. To be safe, I jumped up to a 5588 which is slightly larger than the allowed dimensions for carry-on, although the reviews say it fits in overhead bins. I am frantically reading Dale Carnegie, hoping to sweet talk the ticket agent. The bag has a compartment for a laptop, but doesn’t have room for all the paraphernalia and the airlines allow a laptop anyway. 

I have Velcro wraps on my cables, but there is still a tangle of cables in one case for all the AC adaptors, data cables, sync cords and battery chargers. 

It does seem as if original packaging is a lure. 

The uniformed express service actually sounds like a good idea. Crooked customs agents present potentially unlimited liability. They could theoretically seize my equipment. The THB 4,000 bribe I paid in Phuket could have been the biggest sucker play in history or a really great deal. What’s to keep them from demanding THB 24,000? With a uniformed escort, they would have to do so in front of a witness or actually collect money for the crown. They may be reluctant to act like bandits in front of a lady. And it gives me a second pair of eyes to watch my gear – somebody to watch my back, particularly with all the organized criminals hanging around the duty-free shops.


----------



## Serendipity2

ginocox said:


> This is a service offered by Aspen Suites, one of the hotels in the Sukhumvit area. Has anybody had any experience with a similar service?
> 
> *Fast Track Immigration Service - Arrival	*
> 
> On Arrival, you will be met by a uniformed female agent and male porter outside the door of your plane who will be holding a signboard with your name and escorted through an Exclusive VIP fast track immigration WITHOUT ANY DELAYS. After baggage claim, bags will be delivered to limo or taxi. If you need a Visa on Arrival, we can facilitate the procedure or if your bag is lost, we will help you in the process of recovering it. It is available an extra charge of THB 1600 nett per person/trip.
> THB 1600.00
> 
> Having had an unfortunate experience with a couple of greedy customs agents who extorted a THB 4,000 bribe to allow me to bring my photo gear into the country, THB 1,600 seems like a pretty good deal -- if it avoids a bribe. On the other hand, it could attract more attention and increase the likelihood of extortion.
> 
> I'm also wondering what uniform the female wears and if we can make requests.



Ginocox,

I've flown in and out of Bangkok probably 40-50 times and I've never seen anyone at the aircraft door other than airline employees and medical help with a wheel chair. I'm almost always flying 'steerage' but have flown a couple of times 1st class or business. I would have problems believing anyone other than the passengers and security can get into Customs [after immigration] but perhaps so.

The "visa" you receive on arrival isn't a visa per se but an accommodation good for 30 days. If you arrive with a visa that's different and they are good, depending on the Visa, for 90 days.

I would be very leery of being met at the plane either as it screams "I have money" if it were, in fact, allowed. 

As for customs - list everything and give an estimate of value - just in case you're stopped for an inspection. On my last trip I was totting my Nikon F2AS, Nikon D700 and five lenses. [none in original containers] but I did lowball the values - especially on the newer camera. I took the Green path [nothing to declare ] after first handing off my customs declaration - looked straight ahead like I owned the joint and no worries. I do think carrying brand new gear, still in original packaging will get their attention. Most of them are lazy and all are bored to death so the key is to NOT be noticed. I'm guessing you would IF you had someone "helping" you through customs. I still doubt that part but it IS possible they could get you though the immigration portion faster. Me - I wouldn't take the chance of drawing attention to myself.



Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Thai customs will now have added four names to their farang blacklist to be stopped and searched on arrival, Mr Serendipity the 2nd, Mr Ginocox, Mr Jjk and Mr Frog Blogger, now that they have kindly provided a detailed list of the equipment they hope to get into Thailand on their next visit 

Though it shouldn't be a problem if anyone is stopped. Just tie a few cables together and climb down out of the nearest window while immigration stands by and watches... ...


----------



## gino

*Where's the fun in that?*

That sounds dangerously close to playing by the rules.

Not really my idiom, I'm afraid.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Thai customs will now have added four names to their farang blacklist to be stopped and searched on arrival, Mr Serendipity the 2nd, Mr Ginocox, Mr Jjk and Mr Frog Blogger, now that they have kindly provided a detailed list of the equipment they hope to get into Thailand on their next visit
> 
> Though it shouldn't be a problem if anyone is stopped. Just tie a few cables together and climb down out of the nearest window while immigration stands by and watches... ...



Frogblogger,

Thai Customs will find I declare EVERYTHING! OK, I might under-estimate it's value but can you blame me? I think they're too lazy to check incoming tourists and only occasionally will home in on someone but since I look so poor they look for people like Ginocox who look well heeled and not down at heel.


----------



## hydroman

I have my own fast track service. We get off the plane into the fast track Thai passport only me pushing the baby my wife in front she is Thai, it cost nothing takes about 5 mins if the baby is doing her job (screaming) and as for the customs they are just pleased we have past them


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure, even to avoid having to cough up a 4,000 baht bribe, whether it's worth going to the trouble of producing offspring.

Thinking about it, having four brats of different sizes, I occasionally wonder how much of a bribe I would pay to have some peace and quiet now and again...


----------



## Serendipity2

hydroman said:


> I have my own fast track service. We get off the plane into the fast track Thai passport only me pushing the baby my wife in front she is Thai, it cost nothing takes about 5 mins if the baby is doing her job (screaming) and as for the customs they are just pleased we have past them



hydroman,

Now THAT is brilliant! For those of us less encumbered, could we borrow [rent] your wife and baby when we're going through immigration and customs too? You would make a fortune! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> I'm not sure, even to avoid having to cough up a 4,000 baht bribe, whether it's worth going to the trouble of producing offspring.
> 
> Thinking about it, having four brats of different sizes, I occasionally wonder how much of a bribe I would pay to have some peace and quiet now and again...



Frogblogger,

Think of the commercial possibilities. Rent them out! Any expat thinking of getting hitched and having a passel of youngins could rent your brood and get an up-close, hands-on experience for a mere fraction of the cost of doing the real thing. If they STILL wanted to traipse down the aisle at least they would have no one to blame but themselves! It's brilliant.


----------



## gino

Serendipity2 said:


> Frogblogger,
> 
> Think of the commercial possibilities. Rent them out! Any expat thinking of getting hitched and having a passel of youngins could rent your brood and get an up-close, hands-on experience for a mere fraction of the cost of doing the real thing. If they STILL wanted to traipse down the aisle at least they would have no one to blame but themselves! It's brilliant.


No, this would only make FB responsible for any unhappy marriages that ensued as a result of renting out a wife and children who were not truly representative of the norm, having been exposed to French and other foreign cultures and FB sagacious tutelage, thereby fostering unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Serendipity2

ginocox said:


> No, this would only make FB responsible for any unhappy marriages that ensued as a result of renting out a wife and children who were not truly representative of the norm, having been exposed to French and other foreign cultures and FB sagacious tutelage, thereby fostering unrealistic expectations.



Naw, the first time our young and innocent lad, thinking about the connubial bliss of holy wedlock, went to change the baby's nappies and got his fingers covered in "goo" I think that would speak volumes of the joys of marriage. What a marriage deterrent that would be. Or that same swooning swain getting up in the middle of the night to feed the little crumb cruncher! Besides, Frogblogger could always employ the famous 'caveat emptor' defense! 

Serendipity2


----------



## gino

*Haven’t you been reading the posts on this forum?*

Neither young and innocent lads nor swooning swains fall in love with Asian girls. Guys who love Asian girls are all 
1.	wizened and decrepit
2.	morbidly obese
3.	bald or balding
4.	socially, romantically and sexually inept
5.	malodorous
6.	selfish, ego-centric and insensitive
7.	emotionally insecure and immature
8.	incapable of meaningful relationships with age-appropriate partners within their own socio-economic, ethnic or religious peer groups
9.	misogynistic, hedonistic and narcissistic
10.	single-mindedly focused on superficial, transient sexual conquests to the exclusion of more meaningful emotional commitment


----------



## Guest

All simultaneously, or will a pick 'n mix selection suffice?

(5 needs slightly amending to read "malodorous and sweaty")


----------



## Serendipity2

ginocox said:


> Neither young and innocent lads nor swooning swains fall in love with Asian girls. Guys who love Asian girls are all
> 1.	wizened and decrepit
> 2.	morbidly obese
> 3.	bald or balding
> 4.	socially, romantically and sexually inept
> 5.	malodorous
> 6.	selfish, ego-centric and insensitive
> 7.	emotionally insecure and immature
> 8.	incapable of meaningful relationships with age-appropriate partners within their own socio-economic, ethnic or religious peer groups
> 9.	misogynistic, hedonistic and narcissistic
> 10.	single-mindedly focused on superficial, transient sexual conquests to the exclusion of more meaningful emotional commitment



Ginocox,

YOU PEEKED! Who pointed me out?


----------



## Serendipity2

I've never attempted this before BUT if it works it's worth a few chuckles. Cut & paste into your browser, amp up the volume and enjoy. 

http://us.mc553.mail.yahoo.com/mc/s...o&cmd=msg.scan&pid=2&tnef=&fn=uss_montana.wmv


----------



## Serendipity2

Hmmmm, the video DOES load but I didn't mean to also post the e-mail info but I guess I just learned you can't do a C&P on the attachment without dragging along the entire e-mail.


----------



## Guest

Afraid you need an independent url for others to view this clip S2 - something that's been emailed to you, for example, cannot be seen by anyone but you.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Afraid you need an independent url for others to view this clip S2 - something that's been emailed to you, for example, cannot be seen by anyone but you.



Arghhh, Well, it WAS a great video! Sorry I can't share


----------



## gino

*What a cluster buster*

I couldn't believe it. 

The lady from the hotel (nice uniform, by the way) led me to this desk off to the side where three customs agents were waiting with a print-out of this thread.

I must have ruffled somebody's feathers with one of my posts for them to drop a dime on me like that.

This has already become my most expensive trip and I haven't even gotten into mischief yet.


----------



## Serendipity2

ginocox said:


> I couldn't believe it.
> 
> The lady from the hotel (nice uniform, by the way) led me to this desk off to the side where three customs agents were waiting with a print-out of this thread.
> 
> I must have ruffled somebody's feathers with one of my posts for them to drop a dime on me like that.
> 
> This has already become my most expensive trip and I haven't even gotten into mischief yet.



ginocox,

Are you a guest of the government / Thai taxpayers at the "Bangkok Hilton" or are you running, 'free range', about the city, dodging in and out of buildings ready to hit the ground if the lead flies? Watch your six and keep your tail feathers low!


----------



## Guest

Seriously? But... how did they know it was you? And surely there's nothing amiss in this thread?


----------



## Guest

I mean, you didn't... by any chance... send a copy of this thread to the hotel's 'Fast Track' service people, did you? Only for them to show it to immigration, who immediately saw it as an opportunity to 'fast track' the contents of your wallet to another, more secure, place?


----------



## gino

*Gotcha!*

You are too easy, FB. 

Actually, the fast track girl wasn’t even there. Or if she was there, I couldn’t find her and she didn’t try too hard to find me. The hotel said she confirmed, but I didn’t see anybody who looked like she was looking for me anywhere. 

The trip went very well. I was concerned about excess baggage fees. Most of the airline websites indicated they would charge 1.5% of the standard one-way fare per kilo. But the standard one-way fare isn’t published and sixty-seven kilos over brings you up to the price of a second ticket. But Air Korea charges $140/bag up to seventy pounds on my route, so I was prepared to pay $280, which isn’t anything I enthusiastically embrace, but it’s manageable. The ticket agent only charged me half-price on one of the bags and didn’t give me any trouble about my slightly overweight computer case or my noticeably overweight camera knapsack. Nor did he give me any trouble about strapping two cases together so they would count as one, although I was required to tape them together with official Air Korea tape. 

The flight was as pleasant as one might expect being strapped to a seat designed for an emaciated munchkin for twelve hours on the first leg and five on the second. Cathay Pacific has cuter stewardesses, but there was a really cute stewardess on the first leg of my flight who may have been Thai. She reminded me of another Thai girl I knew who had the same dimples. ลักยิ้มน่ารักเกินไป 

I took a stroll to acquaint myself with the neighborhood. I’m less than a mile from where the red shirts have blockaded Sukhumvit. But a couple of blocks closer, there were guys with their motor scooters parked in the middle of the road, sleeping on the pavement next to their bikes. 

In the course of my stroll, I’m afraid I drew the somewhat critical and judgmental conclusion that some of the prostitutes on the street are not entirely female.


----------



## Guest

Phew, had me worried for a moment that the Thai authorities might be checking us out. Thought it *extremely *unlikely, but I had this image of you being greeted with fanfare and flags waving, sign held high by stunning Fast Track lady, for Mr. Gino Cox and his super hi-tech expensive gear, "Please come this way for extra special Thai immigration welcome"...


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Phew, had me worried for a moment that the Thai authorities might be checking us out. Thought it *extremely *unlikely, but I had this image of you being greeted with fanfare and flags waving, sign held high by stunning Fast Track lady, for Mr. Gino Cox and his super hi-tech expensive gear, "Please come this way for extra special Thai immigration welcome"...



frogblogger,

I think the Thai authorities have bigger fish to fry! Right now they're up to their ass in alligators trying to remember that their initial objective was to drain the swamp! Or the farang of his/her money. Not that ginocox isn't a serious threat to Thailand, willing to plunder her "natural resources". 

Serendipity2


----------



## gino

*Who's the pirate here?*

After my perambulation in the wee hours of the morning, I think it's the natural resources that are out to plunder me. 

Obviously, nobody distributed my earlier post in which I mentioned an attraction to shy girls. And if I must sacrifice one or the other, I'll sacrifice the shy part before I sacrifice the girl part.


----------



## Serendipity2

ginocox said:


> After my perambulation in the wee hours of the morning, I think it's the natural resources that are out to plunder me.
> 
> Obviously, nobody distributed my earlier post in which I mentioned an attraction to shy girls. And if I must sacrifice one or the other, I'll sacrifice the shy part before I sacrifice the girl part.




ginocox,

So you're now in the LOS, walking around in the middle of the night trying to shake jet lag! 

Excellent choice of what to sacrifice for what but remember the sage who opined, "So many women, so little time!" [or, in my case, so many women so little money]


----------



## Serendipity2

Alert! We have heard ginocox has escaped Bangkok's Suvarnabhumi Airport and disappeared into the sunny LOS! He was likely taken hostage, with his consent, and now in the arms of a golden-skinned lotus blossom. We would like to feel his pain!


----------



## gino

*No pain*



Serendipity2 said:


> Alert! We have heard ginocox has escaped Bangkok's Suvarnabhumi Airport and disappeared into the sunny LOS! He was likely taken hostage, with his consent, and now in the arms of a golden-skinned lotus blossom. We would like to feel his pain!



Lotus blossom sounds more Chinese than Thai. Actually, I left my Chinese gal pal back in the States. I always felt she would one day be a great wife for some lucky guy, but I not interested in marriage. 

What is the slang term for a Thai girl? 

I’ve accomplished relatively little since my arrival. Recovering from jet lag and resetting my biological clock are definitely not among my accomplishments. 

I successfully navigated the Sky Train in search of a True Move shop to obtain a SIM card for my iPhone. But the train only got me partway there. 

In seeking directions, it’s better to ask girls. Some Thai men will offer opinions on direction if they don’t actually know the way. Admitting a lack of knowledge to a stranger seems to be tantamount to losing face. This includes a few taxi drivers I met who will gleefully set off, as if on a quest for the Holy Grail, with no notion of where their destination might be. 

Before leaving, I acquired a discontinued Garmin map card for Southeast Asia which proved of no value in locating Sathupradit Road. When my adventurous and garrulous driver pointed out a sign for Sathu Pradit Road, I gained a minor insight into the problems using a GPS device with Romanized transliterations. 

Arriving at what may have once been the destination, my driver found the same problem with obtaining directions. We concluded that the shop had relocated. Fortunately I had listed the addresses of several True Move shops, which unfortunately had proved to be a source of additional confusion in seeking directions. 

With renewed determination, we set off for the second location on my list, which was equidistant from my hotel, but proved to be quite a distance past the third location when approached from the first location. My driver pointed out the third location as we drove past on a freeway only a few blocks away. The building displayed a large colorful sign for True Move, but my driver nevertheless continued toward the second destination, assuring me it was not far.

In Thai, the word for near is ใกล้, while the word for far is ไกล. The vowels ใ and ไ have the same sound, so the only difference is in tone, represented by the diacritical accent. Far is pronounced with a neutral middle tone, while near is pronounced with a falling tone. I finally began to understand why the words are so similar in Thai. At least as far as my driver was concerned, there isn’t much difference between the concepts of near and far. 

Even though both locations were supposedly 5.5 kilometers from my hotel, the distance between them proved to be 15 kilometers, which seems impossible even if they were diametrically opposed, but what’s the point in arguing a six-dollar taxi fare? I’ve paid Thai language tutors more for less practice. 

Arriving at True Move (at long last), I discovered two things. First, my decision to purchase an unlocked Chinese model iPhone prior to my trip may not have been the most advantageous, as True Move charges an extra 100฿/month for service to a Chinese model phone and provides only 1 GB/month of 3G data downloads, versus unlimited service for Thai phones. Second, you need a passport to obtain service. I wanted prepaid service and didn’t particularly want them to send monthly bills to California, but I smiled and hailed a taxi to return to my hotel to fetch my passport. 

The trip proved to be another 15 kilometers. I’m beginning to suspect everything in Bangkok is 15 kilometers from everything else, at least by taxi. 

I now have True Move service, although the signal is a bit week at my hotel. I also have a DTAC SIM card for my Nokia, which indicates a much stronger signal. I may get 12Call for my Blackberry. Keep the iPhone for personal calls, use the Nokia number on my résumés and have a separate number for tutoring. So far I haven’t actually made or received any calls. 

Sorry to disappoint you, S2, but thus far, no love interests, Chinese or otherwise, despite numerous offers during my perambulation the other night and an offer by one of the taxi drivers to hook me up. Apparently he considers himself more adept at negotiating the perilous pathways to romance than navigating the thoroughfares of Bangkok. 

I’m looking for a girl who is พิเศษ and น่าสนใจ. The girl I met in Phuket was extraordinary. She spoiled me for ordinary girls. Now I have totally unrealistic expectations. The only pain I can offer to share with you is from the blister on my foot from running around all day without socks.


----------



## Serendipity2

ginocox said:


> Lotus blossom sounds more Chinese than Thai. Actually, I left my Chinese gal pal back in the States. I always felt she would one day be a great wife for some lucky guy, but I not interested in marriage.
> 
> What is the slang term for a Thai girl?
> 
> I’ve accomplished relatively little since my arrival. Recovering from jet lag and resetting my biological clock are definitely not among my accomplishments.
> 
> I successfully navigated the Sky Train in search of a True Move shop to obtain a SIM card for my iPhone. But the train only got me partway there.
> 
> In seeking directions, it’s better to ask girls. Some Thai men will offer opinions on direction if they don’t actually know the way. Admitting a lack of knowledge to a stranger seems to be tantamount to losing face. This includes a few taxi drivers I met who will gleefully set off, as if on a quest for the Holy Grail, with no notion of where their destination might be.
> 
> Before leaving, I acquired a discontinued Garmin map card for Southeast Asia which proved of no value in locating Sathupradit Road. When my adventurous and garrulous driver pointed out a sign for Sathu Pradit Road, I gained a minor insight into the problems using a GPS device with Romanized transliterations.
> 
> Arriving at what may have once been the destination, my driver found the same problem with obtaining directions. We concluded that the shop had relocated. Fortunately I had listed the addresses of several True Move shops, which unfortunately had proved to be a source of additional confusion in seeking directions.
> 
> With renewed determination, we set off for the second location on my list, which was equidistant from my hotel, but proved to be quite a distance past the third location when approached from the first location. My driver pointed out the third location as we drove past on a freeway only a few blocks away. The building displayed a large colorful sign for True Move, but my driver nevertheless continued toward the second destination, assuring me it was not far.
> 
> In Thai, the word for near is ใกล้, while the word for far is ไกล. The vowels ใ and ไ have the same sound, so the only difference is in tone, represented by the diacritical accent. Far is pronounced with a neutral middle tone, while near is pronounced with a falling tone. I finally began to understand why the words are so similar in Thai. At least as far as my driver was concerned, there isn’t much difference between the concepts of near and far.
> 
> Even though both locations were supposedly 5.5 kilometers from my hotel, the distance between them proved to be 15 kilometers, which seems impossible even if they were diametrically opposed, but what’s the point in arguing a six-dollar taxi fare? I’ve paid Thai language tutors more for less practice.
> 
> Arriving at True Move (at long last), I discovered two things. First, my decision to purchase an unlocked Chinese model iPhone prior to my trip may not have been the most advantageous, as True Move charges an extra 100฿/month for service to a Chinese model phone and provides only 1 GB/month of 3G data downloads, versus unlimited service for Thai phones. Second, you need a passport to obtain service. I wanted prepaid service and didn’t particularly want them to send monthly bills to California, but I smiled and hailed a taxi to return to my hotel to fetch my passport.
> 
> The trip proved to be another 15 kilometers. I’m beginning to suspect everything in Bangkok is 15 kilometers from everything else, at least by taxi.
> 
> I now have True Move service, although the signal is a bit week at my hotel. I also have a DTAC SIM card for my Nokia, which indicates a much stronger signal. I may get 12Call for my Blackberry. Keep the iPhone for personal calls, use the Nokia number on my résumés and have a separate number for tutoring. So far I haven’t actually made or received any calls.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, S2, but thus far, no love interests, Chinese or otherwise, despite numerous offers during my perambulation the other night and an offer by one of the taxi drivers to hook me up. Apparently he considers himself more adept at negotiating the perilous pathways to romance than navigating the thoroughfares of Bangkok.
> 
> I’m looking for a girl who is พิเศษ and น่าสนใจ. The girl I met in Phuket was extraordinary. She spoiled me for ordinary girls. Now I have totally unrealistic expectations. The only pain I can offer to share with you is from the blister on my foot from running around all day without socks.


ginocox,

I'm not sure I've ever known a slang word for a Thai girl but one that snuggles up and keeps you warm at night - should that be in your future - is oft referred to as a "pillow" and lovely they are, those pillows! I'm surprised Lotus Blossom isn't more widely used. There are Lotus blossoms all over Thailand and they are lovely and, before they open, resemble... well, you know! 

Jet lag is a serious illness contracted by virtually all who commute long distances on jet aircraft. The only known cure is time, ideally shared with a close friend. She can re-set your 'biological clock' so that your body is in accord with the great sidereal movement by which time is generally reckoned.

Taking a taxi in Bangkok can be risky. Best to always set the price before you get in. Those with meters seldom work accurately and those without - you're at the mercy of what they decide to charge you. Always set a price first. [it helps to have a good address] Give the first taxi the address and ask for the fare then cut it in half. He may refuse. If so, ask the second driver the number you offered the first. You can sort of "home in" on a fair fare that way! Every cab driver in Bangkok likes a farang who hops in and doesn't set an agreed upon price first. 

There were probably dozens of shops to get a SIM card installed. When in doubt ask your hotel's concierge - he/she will know. Why not buy a telephone locally and then return your Chinese made iPhone when you return. It will be like new - provided you don't use it.

Any offers from cab drivers to hook you up would be easily fulfilled by taking you to the closest "Happy Happy" or similar house of ill repute. To find the Rolls Royce babes - try upscale department stores like the Emporium, Sukhumvit Blvd., Soi 40 [Phrom Phong Sky Train station] 

I'm sure there are other upscale department stores as well with upscale clientele and upscale clerks. Up on the fifth floor the food court has really good food [Thai] at excellent prices. If sushi is of interest there's a great Japanese sushi restaurant on the third floor and if you want to take in a movie [with a friend!?] the sixth floor is a nice, clean theater.

Enjoy the flora and fauna of Thailand! It IS extraordinary. 

Serendipity2


----------



## gino

*iPhones*

iPhones are a horse of a different color. Apple only sells phones locked to AT&T in the States and I wanted a phone that I could use globally without paying ridiculous charges for roaming and such. There are two options, jailbroken and unlocked. I didn’t want a jailbroken model, as they can become unusable if anybody updates the operating system and girls are fond of changing your settings. They’ll put their own picture as your wall paper, read text messages from other girls and go through your images to see what you’ve done. I was afraid one might inadvertently update my system, so insisted on an unlocked model. Finding such a phone entails shopping on the grey market, which is fraught with its own perils, including unscrupulous vendors and no set prices. 

But I used my iPhone extensively in the States. I didn’t have a data plan, but I like having a QWERTY keyboard for text messages and I have a iHome speaker for playing language lessons while working out. I also use the Bluetooth connection to play the lessons and telephone calls over my car stereo. The guy in the seat next to me watched movies over his iPhone during the flight. I’ve never been able to download a digital copy of a movie, probably because I never set up an iTunes account. It was never important to me, so I never investigated it more thoroughly. And I’m sure you can do everything I do with an iPhone with an HTC or Nexus or hundreds of other models. 

Yes, you can use other SIM cards in an unlocked iPhone. I used my T-Mobile card in the States and installed a DTAC card here. You can also use other data services, but I wanted the full iPhone experience without AT&T, which has been a source of personal disappointments. 

When I get a 12Call SIM card, I think I’ll just stroll down one of the Sois by Nana and shop for a phone number that strikes my fancy. A number of shops have lists of available numbers pinned to their walls in large enough fonts to read from the sidewalk. 

By the time I return, Apple will have released their 4G iPhone and my phone will be of limited value on E-Bay. The grey marketeer who sold it to me isn’t big on refunds. 

Sometimes I negotiate a taxi rate in advance. Only problem is the drivers then don’t run their meters, so I’m never sure if I got a better deal or not. 

If you’re going to presume to advise me on how to find the most exquisite girls in Thailand, you’d better post some pictures that put my pictures to shame. 

Gino


----------



## Serendipity2

ginocox said:


> iPhones are a horse of a different color. Apple only sells phones locked to AT&T in the States and I wanted a phone that I could use globally without paying ridiculous charges for roaming and such. There are two options, jailbroken and unlocked. I didn’t want a jailbroken model, as they can become unusable if anybody updates the operating system and girls are fond of changing your settings. They’ll put their own picture as your wall paper, read text messages from other girls and go through your images to see what you’ve done. I was afraid one might inadvertently update my system, so insisted on an unlocked model. Finding such a phone entails shopping on the grey market, which is fraught with its own perils, including unscrupulous vendors and no set prices.
> 
> But I used my iPhone extensively in the States. I didn’t have a data plan, but I like having a QWERTY keyboard for text messages and I have a iHome speaker for playing language lessons while working out. I also use the Bluetooth connection to play the lessons and telephone calls over my car stereo. The guy in the seat next to me watched movies over his iPhone during the flight. I’ve never been able to download a digital copy of a movie, probably because I never set up an iTunes account. It was never important to me, so I never investigated it more thoroughly. And I’m sure you can do everything I do with an iPhone with an HTC or Nexus or hundreds of other models.
> 
> Yes, you can use other SIM cards in an unlocked iPhone. I used my T-Mobile card in the States and installed a DTAC card here. You can also use other data services, but I wanted the full iPhone experience without AT&T, which has been a source of personal disappointments.
> 
> When I get a 12Call SIM card, I think I’ll just stroll down one of the Sois by Nana and shop for a phone number that strikes my fancy. A number of shops have lists of available numbers pinned to their walls in large enough fonts to read from the sidewalk.
> 
> By the time I return, Apple will have released their 4G iPhone and my phone will be of limited value on E-Bay. The grey marketeer who sold it to me isn’t big on refunds.
> 
> Sometimes I negotiate a taxi rate in advance. Only problem is the drivers then don’t run their meters, so I’m never sure if I got a better deal or not.
> 
> If you’re going to presume to advise me on how to find the most exquisite girls in Thailand, you’d better post some pictures that put my pictures to shame.
> 
> Gino




Gino, 

Most people end up with two phones. One to call back home [I guess] and one for local calling. When I travel I use my MagicJack which usually works. The rest of that is clutter and expense and something else you have to watch like a hawk to keep from being ripped off. I personally hate cell phones - but I'm a rarity.

The only reason a taxi will negotiate a rate with you is that they get to KEEP all the money so you'll likely get a better rate. The owner of the cab usually gets a % of the meter but if the driver rents/leases by the day then who knows but that's why they'll not run the meter. I've only had them run the meter once - from Don Muang Airport to Ambassador Hotel and I saved a bit. 

The photos I put up were of girls I took photos of - none that I was dating or had any other involvement with. I'll leave you on your own though as what is beautiful to one may be a dog to another. I do think girls we date tend to look better to us than to others since we see them through a different prism and there is an emotional component that makes them special - to us. I just enjoy taking photos of girls that love life. Makes my job easier, 

Serendipity2


----------



## gino

*Two more heartaches and headaches for my memoirs*



Serendipity2 said:


> ginocox,
> 
> So you're now in the LOS, walking around in the middle of the night trying to shake jet lag!
> 
> Excellent choice of what to sacrifice for what but remember the sage who opined, "So many women, so little time!" [or, in my case, so many women so little money]




That is, if I ever get around to writing my memoirs. 

I’m afraid picture of the girl in the black knit top isn’t at all flattering. I was too lazy to break out the DSLR. Then when I broke it out for the second girl, I had somehow activated the self-timer, which is way too easy to activate on this model and stays on even after powering down. When I clicked the shutter nothing happened. I kept adjusting things and clicking until finally it went off, capturing an out-of-focus image of the floor. I’ve owned three SLRs and two DSLRs and have never had occasion to use a self-timer. So I switched back to the pocket digital camera. 

It’s tough to take good pictures when your mind is on something else. 

Gino


----------

